# Welches Dlan Set für Entertain?



## jobo (17. November 2012)

*Welches Dlan Set für Entertain?*

Hi, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten DLAn-Set um meinen Router mit meinem Entertainreciver zu verbinden. Hatte erst das D-Link DHP-P307AV/E Set, aber da mit fror das Bild immer wieder ein. 
Habt ihr eventuell Erfahrung mit Entertain in Verbindung mit Dlan und könntet mir was empfehlen? 

Eines mit Steckdose wäre sicherlich besser, das ich nur ein Steckdose am TV und Router habe. 

Wäre echt super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!


----------



## K3n$! (17. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Dlan Set für Entertain?*

Dann werfe ich einfach mal wieder die TP-Link Adapter in den Raum.
-> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0041JKGW8

Die gibt es mit 200MBit/s oder 500MBit/s. Vor kurzem hat sich hier ein User die 500MBit/s Variante ohne Steckdose gekauft
und war sehr zufrieden damit. Ich selbst habe kein PowerLAN und schlag das Set nur wegen der sehr guten Bewertungen 
bei Amazon vor. Ob du nun 200MBit/s oder 500MBit/s nimmst, ist, denke ich, egal. 
Zur Not schickst du das Set einfach wieder zurück.


----------



## Sarin (17. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Dlan Set für Entertain?*

Kleiner Tip am Rande: Manche 500MBit/s Adapter werden sehr warm. Ich würde da keine Gardine oder so drüber hängen lassen ohne nen Feuerlöscher parat zu haben.
Also vorher genau kucken und Testberichte lesen!


----------



## jobo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Dlan Set für Entertain?*

Hi, 
thx für eure schenllern Antworten. Das TP-Link Set hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Ob ich 500Mbit brauche weiß ich nicht so genau. Theorie und Praxis gehen ja doch oft ziemlich weit auseinander. Mein Router hat sowieso nur 100Mbit Ports, aber ob ein 200er Set überhaupt 100 überträgt ist fraglich.Wie viel der Reciver brauch, weiß ich nicht. Das letzte Set hatte 200Mbit/s, weshalb ich ehr zu 500 tendiere, einfach als Puffer. 

Danke für den Hinweis bezüglich der Abwärme. Die Adapter würden hinter bzw. unter einen Schrank wandern, hätten also nicht viel Frischluftzufuhr, wobei dort die Abwärme nicht so schlimm wäre solange sie sich im Rahmen hält.


----------



## der_yappi (17. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Dlan Set für Entertain?*

Ich schwöre seit JAHREN auf devolo.
Habe (fast) alle Generationen durch. Angefangen mit den 14MBit Modellen, über die 85MBit Varianten hin zu den aktuellen 200er AV Modellen.
Und von denen laufen aktuell 4 Geräte im Haushalt.
1. an der Fritzbox (32MBit Kabel BW)
2. am PC
beide direkt in der Steckdose
3. am BluRay Player
4. am DVB-C Receiver
Beide über eine Steckerleiste angeschlossen
Router <-> PC liegt bei mir so um die 150MBit laut devolo dLAN Cockpit Software
DVB-C Receiver <-> PC sind so ca. 120MBit

Wäre dieses Set hier:
Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Gibts auch in schwarz, sind 10€ weniger im Preis (außer der Farbe gleiches Produkt)
Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit - Geburtstags: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das es bei dir mit TP-Link und Entertain nicht richtig gefunzt hat, kann auch an der Haus(strom)verkabelung gelegen haben.
Es gibt also KEINE Garantie das es mit den devolos besser läuft.

Daher mein Tipp:
Online bestellen, testen, und wenns nicht läuft zurückgeben


----------



## Scroll (17. November 2012)

Ich habe fur entertain von netgear die xvab1501 (hoffe habs richtig geschriebeb) und bisher keine probleme. Hat auch eine integrierte steckdose und die 200mb reichen gut aus. Es muss nicht immer devolo sein, die anderen.stehen devolo in nichts nach, im gegenteil, sie bieten das gleiche fur weniger geld 

Bildaussetzer oder ahnliches habe ich auch nicht, ich habe nur wenn ich den receiver mal vom wohnzimmer ins schlafzimmer verlege verbindungsabbruche aber da weis ich nicht wieso, im.wohnzimmer lauft alles seit einem halben jahr keine probleme 24/7


----------

